# MSN verweigert emailversand



## galdasc (23. März 2004)

Ich habe seit kurzem MSN als Internetanbieter, doch seit dem kann ich keine emails mehr ueber den GMX server versenden. Ich habe aus der msn seite nachgeschaut und gefunden, dass msn nur deren eigenen smtp server fuer emailversand zulassen. Da ich aber nicht moechte, dass meine msn email adresse, die ich ueberhaupt nicht nutzt, als Absender angezeigt wird, wuerde ich gerne wieder den GMX server benutzen. Gibt es da eine Moeglichkeit das zu umgehen (evtl. auch eine Einstellung in Outlook) Kann msn ueberhaupt deren user "zwingen" ihren smtp server zu benutzen

Danke!


----------



## FrankO (30. März 2004)

in Netscape / Mozilla gibts es die Möglichkeit im email-Client den Ausgangsserver anzugeben, also in deinem Fall MSN, die Absendeadresse der Mail ist davon nicht betroffen, hier könntest du einfach ein Konto unter GMX anlegen.....von der Sicherheit her würde ich eh von Internetexplorere und Outlook abraten (nur mal so als Tip) ;-)


----------

